# Lake Lanier bad weather striped bass



## H20hawgs (Apr 20, 2015)

The weather man issues tornado warnings so I headed to the lake. Big low pressure systems are like a feeding bell for stripers. Here is a video of one we caught in a two hour window of no rain. We hooked the one that got away! Yes we actually had on a really impressive Striper that took 575' feet of line on the first run. Anyway 15 minutes into that battle we lost due to a chaffed stinger hook line. That's part of battling big fish. If it can go wrong it will. Guess I need to put in another couple thousand hours fishing and try again....ha 
Tight lines...
Here is the video of the smaller one we boated.
https://youtu.be/bJilin9QnEA


----------



## VinTin (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice!

I'm on Lanier every couple of weeks in my 58 Feather Craft Vagabond.


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 20, 2015)

VinTin said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm on Lanier every couple of weeks in my 58 Feather Craft Vagabond.


Thanks VinTin!
Summer will be on the lake soon and I'm heading far away into the rivers up north to escape the chaos 8)


----------

